# Off again...



## Capt Lightning (May 18, 2016)

Taking a break for a few days.  Weather forecast isn't great, but it will be nice to get a break now that the garden is sorted out.  Just going up to Deeside - not far from home.  I may have posted some photos before, but I'll see if I can take a few more.  Back next week.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 18, 2016)

Have a good time.  Hope the weather turns nice for you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 18, 2016)

Have a good trip Capt, take care and enjoy!


----------

